

Apple store blocks reddit? Any others? - niels_olson

It redirects to the apple homepage
======
mcarrano
The Apple store near me didn't block Reddit when I was there earlier this
month.

One time, I was shocked to see a pornographic website open on a Macbook Pro
that had been sitting idle. Granted this incident was almost a year ago.

------
itg
It's because they have r/NSFW on the frontpage sometimes so the service they
use blocks reddit

